# 2020 Shallow Stalker 17ft



## Coastline Marine (Jan 27, 2008)

2020 Shallow Stalker 17ft being pushed by a Evinrude 90hp ETEC (49 HOURS!!) and is sitting on a Coastline single axle aluminum trailer. This boat is rigged with the following options and accessories. Garmin 93sv GPS/FF, Bob’s 6” jackplate, Evinrude analog gauges, custom fiberglass cavitation plate, labeled switch panel, fixed trim tabs, transom livewell, aluminum fabricated lean post w/fixed backrest – (4) rod holders – welded arm rests – storage & double flip down footrest, center console w/(6) rod holders & burn bar, mid ship cooler basket w/igloo 94qt cooler w/cushion, bow storage and navigation lights.

Very Shallow running Shallow Stalker 100% water ready!! FINANCING AVAILABLE!! Ask about WARRANTY!! Priced at $32,995.00. Call Greg at (281) 904-4697

More available Inventory at www.coastlinemarine.net
Facebook Group: Greg Walker – Coastline Marine
Instagram: @gregwalker_coastlinemarine


----------

